# WHAT IS "CONF_XXXXXX_FUSES OXxxxxxx" ABOUT ???



## Aguiar (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,i´ve read somehere that by pressing SHIFT key when opening the settings button in ATITool some new items apears...I tryed it and found :
"...
config_die_fuses                  0x0
conf_substrate_fuses           0x0
conf_rom_fuses                   0x0
gb_pipe_select           0x9520ce8b "
Can someone , please , tell me what is this about ? Thank you.
I have a ASUS EAX600 XT/HTVD 128M.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2006)

x600 doesnt have those fuses, x800 cards only


----------

